

Scaling Python for High-Load Web Sites - t0pj
http://www.polimetrix.com/pycon/slides/

======
ezmobius
These slides are totally offbase about static files with nginx and memcached.
I've benched large nginx clusters storing static file page caches in memcached
against just serving them from a GFS filesystem and giving linux lots of ram
for buffer cache. Got about 8kreq/sec via nginx+memcached but got 23kreq/sec
from nginx+filesystem with lots of buffer cache.

------
vizard
Umm most of the slides appear empty to me with one or two lines written in
each slide. Maybe somethings broken with my browser (ff3 on linux).

~~~
eznet
I am having the same issue on FF3/Ubuntu(Hardy)... Hmmm...

Edit: Oddly enough, open in Opera (Linux) and you get one continuous page - no
slides...

